# low wire



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Is that on Kent Island?


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Actually it's down by Annapolis, right on the South river.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Well as long as no fire engines or large trucks need to go back there, then whats the big deal?


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

even telophone wires are considered dangerous anything over 50 volts is considerered hi voltage telophone wires normaly run about 150 volts throught em


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> even telophone wires are considered dangerous anything over 50 volts is considerered hi voltage telophone wires normaly run about 150 volts throught em


Actually, the ringing signal is about 90v 20Hz AC signal superimposed on 48v nominal DC voltage.

I have been hit with it once or twice... its enough to make you let go.

~Matt


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

THIS is a low wire. Yeah, it's energized.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 17, 2007)

Just tell the kids to be careful.:blink:


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> Just tell the kids to be careful.:blink:


 
:laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

It's just a little sag.... :whistling2:


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

tool thank you for correcting me i was under a misconception now i know the truth.


----------

